
Lifting fingerprints from your Android phone? - shahryc
http://www.digit.in/internet/hackers-lifting-fingerprints-from-your-android-phone-26751.html
======
shahryc
"The duo talked about how design flaws in TrustZone, the ARM technology that
comes embedded in modern day smartphones, will simply let a 'sensor spying
attack' harvest a user fingerprints."

